# my diy carpet target after 10000 shots



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

It looks like your arrows go almost all the way through, if the 4th picture is the back? Are your arrows penetrating the full 11"s?


----------



## djorgensen3 (Jun 17, 2007)

One of the shops I used to shoot at a long, long time ago, had huge carpet targets. They had to be 5 ft square. It was impossible to shoot through them. They were probably 18" thick. I loved those targets. They did leave residue on the shafts due to the friction of the arrow going in but it scraped off easily. I used the tried and true bar soap on my arrows and they came out easily. I have been thinking about making one for my self. Nice job on yours.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

The pictures were taken before I added about 4 more layer of carpet and the arrows often penetrated through the back of the target. After I added the 4 layers they seldom (almost never) penetrate the back. I think I will add about 3 more layers. I believe the arrows got easier to pull with the added layers - I can't explain this. Every once in a while - maybe once in a couple of hundred shots - an arrow is very difficult to pull. I am guessing that it penetrates the carpet stitching. Usually I can pull them with 2 fingers.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

does the carpet backing scrap the paint labels off off your arrows?


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

No the carpet backing has not scraped paint labels. It does seem to leave a little residue on the arrows but so does any target that I have used. Block and Bag. The residue comes off easily.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

do you stack them a certain way? Like all the same direction carpet up backing down or does it not matter?


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

I stack them all with the backing down. I dont really know if it matters but I suspect backing to backing would not be a good idea.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a 4'x5' layered carpet target also.it is 18 inches thick.My wife,daughter,all my friends and myself have shot at it for over two years now without a single pass through.arrows pull out very easily with no to very little residue.I used plywood top and bottom with 2 ratchet straps.Only have two complaints. Cannot be moved and I figure I have used 30 or more cans of spraypaint on it.actually I repainted face today.trying all black with white spots!!


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Great job--I have one as well, about the same size. It is going on 2 y.o. and I don't get pass-throughs since I added about 6-8 more layers. My compression system is different than yours, but no better. In fact, I like yours better since it is very unlikely that you'll have an arrow strike the all-thread, and with my system, an inadvertent high shot might hit the all-thread above the top compression board. The face does tend to be ragged if you don't cut the carpet cleanly or don't get it stacked even. 'Bout time to restack mine too--:thumbs_do

They are heavy--and mine does not have wheels, but sits on two concrete pads in the back yard, with a large plastic "raincoat" for wet weather.


----------



## CSX66 (May 17, 2011)

This is a great thread! Thanks for the info.

I've got a 50 foot long workshop and been looking at putting a target up at one end so I can shoot indoors in the evenings. I've been wondering what to build a large economically priced target from. Looks like I've got a project for the winter.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

very good target, I believe I'll hit up the carpet stores here in town and try to get some scraps. Thanks for posting, heck of a good idea.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

You know... I never thought about asking the Carpet store for scraps. I was trying to think of where I was going to get enough carpet for cheap to cut up!


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I dragged all the carpet I needed out of the local carpet store's trash dumpster--with their blessing. One caution--used carpet may be infested with fleas/flea eggs. Dust it down with Sevin dust and let it sit a couple of days--


----------



## CSX66 (May 17, 2011)

I drove past a carpet store near my home the other day and noted a big dumpster out the front full of rolls of carpet. I think I just found my source of materials :wink:


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

One of my sons-in-law is a fireman, but prior to that he was a carpet layer. Now he lays carpet as a side job. I get him to give me scraps or used carpet in relatively good condition. I can get all I want. He will even cut it for me and does it a lot better and faster than I can. Point is if any of you know someone who lays carpet that is a good source.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

QUESTION for Everyone:

*What if a person was to get Carpet Padding and stack a bunch flat on top of each other. Would it work? And would you be able to shoot that flat face instead of the end?* 

Just a thought I had, as I was looking around Home Depot.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

When the arrow hits padding it just crumbles.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I built one very similar and really like having a huge durable target at home. I don't shoot it for practice though, as I think the carpet backing wears on the arrow surface over time. I use it for tuning bows, which doesn't amount to a ton of shooting.


----------



## yetanotheryeti (Dec 5, 2010)

Fresno Dan said:


> It looks like your arrows go almost all the way through, if the 4th picture is the back? Are your arrows penetrating the full 11"s?


funny , i se that as well .. 
butt ,,
its the line in the concrete , with a spot in the attached pic


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's a tip for ya'. When you are going around to carpet stores looking for scraps, ask them for Woven carpet, not tufted carpet. Tufted carpet has a synthetic backing that is held together with latex, and is quite rough and could possibly damage any wraps on your arrows. Woven carpet has a soft backing making it a better choice for making a target.

High end flooring stores sell most of the woven carpet. It is expensive and doesn't sell as often as tufted carpet, so call them first.
Also, ask them if they have any discontiuned samples they are throwing out.


----------



## rePete (Jul 25, 2008)

I recently retired my carpet target. Built along the same idea; amazing what some threaded rod and scrap wood can accomplish. Mine was about 12" deep. 

The thing lasted over 4 years, with the maintance described above. After a while the leading sides of the carpet squares just disintgrated from arrow hits. 

The wheels are a must.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

CSX66 said:


> I drove past a carpet store near my home the other day and noted a big dumpster out the front full of rolls of carpet. I think I just found my source of materials :wink:


Just a note about scrap carpet. Be sure it is not the kind that was glued to the floor. The glue will readhere to the strip above (or below) it and create a target that is almost solid and nearly impossible to pull arrows from. Only use carpet that was tacked down not glued down. Speaking from experience of course :smile:


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

I started making me a carpet target the other day. I went thru about 20 hawk bill utility knife blades in about 3 hours of cutting. What in the HECK did you cut yours with? Thinking bout scrapping the idea, it was 100+ degrees outside and I was spent.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I used a standard utility knife--and cut a template out of 3/8" plywood the same size/shape as I wanted the carpet pieces. Put the carpet shaggy side down on the driveway, positioned the plywood on top, down on one knee on top, cut around the plywood, repeat-repeat-repeat-repeat. I used two or three blades to do all of the pieces. The point of the utility knife hits the concrete and takes all the abuse, but the carpet is above it, and it cuts cleanly. Tough on 65 y.o. knees though:wink:


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

AH HA! Shaggy side down:frusty: Hey, that sounds like an old Ron Jeremy movie or something! HA!


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

dustoffer is exactly right - stanley utility knife - same procedure. My son-in-law used a standard carpet cutting knife and an 8 foot straight edge.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

I think my entire problem was trying to cut it shaggy side up.:crazy:


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

Trying to cut it shaggy side up is definitely a problem


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, I continue to pay my stupid tax.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

I paid my stupid tax several times over when I started to build my target. Yes the target had pass throughs before I compressed it enough. Remember the pictures are of a target that has absorbed 10000 shots. If you look at the top board - it was originally a 2X6 - that doesn't work. I tried to use chicken wire on the back to help line up the carpet layers and that cost me about 4 arrows. I found out that the padding crumbles. I couldn't get enough compression from the ratchet straps I had. It was very difficult to move without wheels. I found out that I needed turnbuckles to get enough compression even with the threaded rod.


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

IMO. carpet 10,000 shots.Rags 10,000+++ shots w/out a passthrough and residue on the shafts
>>>----> Been there done that..It's all about personal preference.I am not throwing down, I just KNOW WHAT WORKS FROM EXPEIRENCE>>>---------->


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Craigslist is a great way to get used carpet... I put an add saying I would pick up your old carpet and got mulitple replies in a week. got enough to build one larget target 42" wide by about 40" high(depending on compression) and I built mine 20" deep. had enough left over to build a 3x3x18. Just got to get my box built around them and weather proof it.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

I have added 8 more layers of carpet for a total of 86 and I believe that is too much. The arrows are getting harder to pull out and compression is starting to cause the layers to become uneven. You can visually see the 2X12 compression board bowing about an inch. 82 layers worked quite well for me - arrows pull easily and no pass throughs. The number of layers is of course dependent on the type of carpet. I used several types so the number is a good starting point. 82 layers/29 inches is about 2.8 layers per inch.

About residue - I don't care what type of filling the target uses - the filling slowing the arrow causes heat, the heat melts the filling and some of it is left on the arrow as residue. Some filling may be more objectionable than others but they all leave residue. 

Passthroughs - compress the carpet and you will get 0 passthroughs. My passthroughs came when I first built the target and didn't have enough compression.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

rlbreakfield said:


> Yes, I continue to pay my stupid tax.


Don't we all? My dad used to tell me "too soon old, too late smart"


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I heard from a friend of a friend about an email thread called freecycle.He had gotten a few misc items from it and liked it so I subscribed to check it out.Instantly after seeing the mails back and forth I was thinking this could be great for getting fillers for targets.You can put out a mail saying youre looking for something,like carpet or old clothing or whatever and will probably get quite a few responses.I havent built my own target yet but if I need filler Im going to see if this will help with locating some.Just a thought.


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*Go Dumpster Diving @ the Carpet Retailers stores!*



Fresno Dan said:


> You know... I never thought about asking the Carpet store for scraps. I was trying to think of where I was going to get enough carpet for cheap to cut up!


The carpet installers will put the trash in the dumpster at the carpet store off of the job. There is also scrap from some rolls of finished carpet where the retailer is making cuts off of rolls.


----------



## bftfive0 (Jul 5, 2010)

Awsome target I'll have one by the end of the week


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in carpet manufacturing and I have access to a material used in the mfg. process that no one has mentioned here, everything in carpet manufacturing is being recycled now- nothing goes to the landfill. The only targets that I purchase are the McKenzie 3D animals and that keeps me broke enough!


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree W/ you, rags and old clothing work better than carpet!


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

I did not see your target the first time I read this thread, I think that you did a great job! Have you thought about using an adhesive on each layer before you compress the carpet?


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

Nail a 2x6 up edgeways on your top 2x12 compression board and this should eliminate the flat 2"x12" from bowing in between your threaded rods


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

I lost a few lines at the end of the original thread start. In essence they said that after quite a few shots some of the carpet layers tend to be pushed towards the back of the target and some of the layers get damaged in the front from constantly being hit by arrows. This is the main reason why the carpet needs to be restacked after 3000 or 4000 shots.

You can turn the damaged layers around, move them up or down or replace them. My small portable carpet target uses some of the damaged layers. My portable carpet target also uses the 2X6 that was originally my first draw board. It has a shooting area of 21" by 18" and is 6" thick. I had my doubts that it would stop arrows but it does. It weighs exactly 38 1/2 pounds as it sits. I think it will be great for taking it to my hunting camp during archery season.

View attachment 1104827
View attachment 1104824


Putting a 2X6 on edge on top of the compression board is a good idea but I don't think I will personally do it because I am going to remove about 4 layers - compression is too high for me and that will reduce the bowing and I use the top of the target as a work bench - holds my string jig.

Carpet works fine for me - If you like rags and old clothing - fine.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good, I snagged some cheap all-thread at the local flea market this morning. I built one of the chicken wire ones, stuffed with clothes, and faced with carpet, but I think I like your idea better since the face on mine bulges out.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Another great project idea!


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

This might sound like a stupid question... but.... broadheads in this target?


----------



## Hawkeye Mfg (Feb 24, 2005)

Instead of carpet you can use cardboard and layer it like the carpet. It is pretty easy to find and when cutting it if your car carful the front face when stacking the vardboard can be pretty straight. As far as broadheads in the carpet targets it is a bad idea and probally tear the blades off the head. Another nice thing about cardboard is no resido if that is important to you. Cardboard might not last as long as carpet though.
Glen


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

I belong to an archery club which uses compression targets made with carpet pad. They are left outside for years and are shot by over 100 members. Made one for myself so I can shoot in the backyard. The cheaper carpet pad is glued together from all kinds of scrap, that is what I used. There is a pad that is solid one type of foam, that is what the club uses and it is expensive. My target is on its second year and is doing fine. Carpet foam is available free and is easy to install so if ever needed I can unscrew the top and put some more in or replace shot up material. I have looked and have not found any of the used solid stuff but it has to be out there. There is no arrow damage or residue. I made my target 4 foot wide by 2 foot thick. The height varies and can go up to 5 foot if I want to add more pad.


----------



## bvillmek79 (Nov 22, 2010)

I know what I am going to be doing as soon as I get some spare time  Good job with the target!


----------

